
AWS Chatbot – ChatOps for Slack and Chime - blopeur
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-chatbot-chatops-for-slack-and-chime/
======
jgalt212
AWS launches a jillion products and leaves them all on, whether embraced by
the market or not. Google launches a jillion products, and only keeps the ones
on that have 1B+ users.

~~~
anon102010
So true - I forget what service (simple dB?) I used once in an app - app still
worked long after service totally disappeared from marketing side of aws

~~~
mvanbaak
I also still use simpledb. I love it.

~~~
not_kurt_godel
It looks like you can actually run simpledb commands with AWS Chatbot...lol

